# Jalisco Driving Laws



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

I've compiled a pretty comprehensive guide to driving laws in Jalisco. My guide also goes over insurance, who can drive your car and other matters. I recently added a section applicable to Puerto Vallarta and am in the process of finishing the federal section which will apply to the federal law enforced by the federal police (federales) on the national highways.


----------



## JacqiS (Jan 31, 2010)

*Fabuous Information!*



Intercasa said:


> I've compiled a pretty comprehensive guide to driving laws in Jalisco. My guide also goes over insurance, who can drive your car and other matters. I recently added a section applicable to Puerto Vallarta and am in the process of finishing the federal section which will apply to the federal law enforced by the federal police (federales) on the national highways.
> 
> It is at http://intercasafs.com/Driving.pdf


I just went to the website and read through what you posted on driving in Mexico. Thank you for doing that! It really demystifies a lot of gossip and rumors that I have heard. It was a lot of work on your part, but it will help a lot of people. One of my friends is considering bringing her car down, and this will help her decide whether to do so or not. Thanks again!


----------



## sbrimer (Nov 8, 2008)

*thanks*



JacqiS said:


> I just went to the website and read through what you posted on driving in Mexico. Thank you for doing that! It really demystifies a lot of gossip and rumors that I have heard. It was a lot of work on your part, but it will help a lot of people. One of my friends is considering bringing her car down, and this will help her decide whether to do so or not. Thanks again!


Thank you for all the work and information on Jalisco
sb


----------



## hasher (Apr 8, 2010)

sbrimer said:


> Thank you for all the work and information on Jalisco
> sb


I've been here many years and i only drive when i have to. I didn't enjoy driving in the city (Puebla) but driving on the motorways is enjoyable. The two i find enjoyable are the ones from Puebla to Veracruz and Puebla to Acapulco.
But you need eyes in the back of your head when you come across local traffic.
Now on to driving laws. If you follow the laws of your country, You will be alright.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

How long have you been driving on the left in Mexico?


----------



## hasher (Apr 8, 2010)

How long have i been driving on the left in Mexico?Well, to tell the true, i dont think most of the drivers here know which side of the road to drive on.
but driving on the left or right side depends on the angle of the sun. I mean which side of the road has the shade
By the way RVGRINGO, nice to meet you


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

The state law changed this year, I don't have time for an official update but here are the changes:

Article 164 adds section XXII which deals with motorcycle drivers who don't drive in their lane.

Article 166 BIS - Added this year adds a fine of 200 to 400 days minimum wage for invading public transportation lanes. I had alluded to this in my guide but now it is official so watch out and don't get anywhere near the Macrobus lane.

Article 168 BIS - Added and deals with DUI, 30 day minimum wage fine (up from 10) and those refusing a breath test will be sent to the ministerio publico and they will do a blood draw.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Intercasa, thanks for posting this. Very informative. Do you know offhand if motorcycles are treated exactly like cars or are there some different rules. The only mention I found in your writeup were 1) Motos register in the same places; 2) Over 125 cc, insurance is required; and 3) there are some statutes that apply to bicis and motos. Does this mean that they are treated like bicycles?


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

TundraGreen said:


> Intercasa, thanks for posting this. Very informative. Do you know offhand if motorcycles are treated exactly like cars or are there some different rules. The only mention I found in your writeup were 1) Motos register in the same places; 2) Over 125 cc, insurance is required; and 3) there are some statutes that apply to bicis and motos. Does this mean that they are treated like bicycles?


Motorcycles must follow the same rules as cars. I'll be doing an update sometime soon with the new DUI laws for the state that will soon be effective as well as a part on what is needed to get your car back if it is towed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Intercasa said:


> Motorcycles must follow the same rules as cars. I'll be doing an update sometime soon with the new DUI laws for the state that will soon be effective as well as a part on what is needed to get your car back if it is towed.


Thanks. Doesn't affect me yet but may before too long.


----------



## hersheybill (Jun 7, 2010)

*Kudos to Spencer !*

It's all good in the hood, meaning Jalisco. Spencer gets 4 gold stars. Thank you very much.

Bill Hershey, Chapala


----------



## Intercasa (Sep 18, 2007)

New DUI laws take effect September 6, 2010. The police and transitos in Guadalajara have 35 (soon to be 100) Breathalyzers and are ready to use them at checkpoints. They have toughened the DUI laws, parts per mililiter of blood permissible and raised fines.

Supposedly driving drunk is not a reason to be pulled over, only if you commit an infraction. Refusal to take the breath test is also a criminal offense. Fines will be from 9,000 to 11,000 pesos.

Checkpoints in Guadalajara are usually on Hidalgo, R. Michel, Vallarta and other major streets but with 100 breath units they can and will be anywhere and weekends from 12am or so to 4am.



Article 159 IV a) They can impound your car if you have more than .6 grams per liter of alcohol in your system.


----------



## hersheybill (Jun 7, 2010)

*The Heat is On.*



Intercasa said:


> New DUI laws take effect September 6, 2010. The police and transitos in Guadalajara have 35 (soon to be 100) Breathalyzers and are ready to use them at checkpoints. They have toughened the DUI laws, parts per mililiter of blood permissible and raised fines.
> 
> Supposedly driving drunk is not a reason to be pulled over, only if you commit an infraction. Refusal to take the breath test is also a criminal offense. Fines will be from 9,000 to 11,000 pesos.
> 
> ...


----------



## USAtoGDL (Dec 11, 2010)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the driving laws....i'll print this out and keep it in my car. Very Helpful!!!


----------



## dsuehurst (Apr 13, 2010)

Can you give me any information about driving a pickup truck with rear dual wheels in the city of Guadalajara? I was told I needed to remove the inside tires, because it was against the law to drive in the city with the dual tires on the back. I have been here for 7 months and have not had a problem so far, but do not want to get a ticket, so any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## zala (Jan 31, 2011)

*Thanks for your efforts*

Hope to use you in the future. Most probably starting up in PVR mid 2011.


----------



## jwilliams15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very, very helpful info; thank you!


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Intercasa said:


> I've compiled a pretty comprehensive guide to driving laws in Jalisco. My guide also goes over insurance, who can drive your car and other matters. I recently added a section applicable to Puerto Vallarta and am in the process of finishing the federal section which will apply to the federal law enforced by the federal police (federales) on the national highways.


And don't forget the unofficial rule, in an accident, it's always the ******'s fault!:car::bump2::crutch:


----------

